# Best way to align holes for dowels



## grace123 (Nov 2, 2010)

I am making several wooden toys for Christmas presents. I would like to know the best way to mark and drill holes for dowels. I have a drill press and corded hand drill.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

I use a doweling jig-
http://www.woodcraft.com/Search2/Search.aspx?query=doweling%20jig

and dowel centers-

http://www.woodcraft.com/Search2/Search.aspx?query=dowel%20centers


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

Are you talking making a straight hole through something, or making parts line up for dowels to connect the two?

I use both a doweling jig, and dowel centers depending on what I am doing….


----------

